# OCLV Red vs Black



## flat_chipmunk (Jul 16, 2005)

Can anyone direct me to threads which address following questions please

1) Is there a performance/feel difference between Red and Black OCLV Madone frames?

2) How much weight diff between Red and Black Madone frame (58cm)?

Thanks


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

It has been scientifically verified that red and white bikes are the fastest.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

flat_chipmunk said:


> Can anyone direct me to threads which address following questions please
> 
> 1) Is there a performance/feel difference between Red and Black OCLV Madone frames?
> 
> ...



As to 2008, 2009 OCLV Red and Black, here is a discussion from early 2008, including links to other reviews:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=117570

and here is another:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=126551


Please note though, that for 2010, Red and Black are no longer made in the same molds or in the same process. Black is still the same and is in its 3rd year under the "new" Madone style. However Red is now OCLV2 with stepped tube to lug bonds, has different/stiffer lugs, redesigned tube shapes, new fork design and seat cluster/mast design. Supposedly this leads to a stiffer, even lighter, and yet more comfortable frame. Haven't ridden the new OCLV2 yet, so I cannot comment other than Trek's own description.

As to weight, you are probably looking at around 150-200 grams difference between Red and Black. Could be more, could be less, but you can save 150 grams on a saddle change if that is what you are looking for.

HTH
zac


----------



## flat_chipmunk (Jul 16, 2005)

*Thanks*



zac said:


> As to 2008, 2009 OCLV Red and Black, here is a discussion from early 2008, including links to other reviews:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=117570
> 
> ...


Thanks Zac-extremely helpful!


----------

